# Waste Tank for N.B. Arto 69G 2003



## Alan Bartlett (Jan 25, 2020)

Does any body know where I can find a replacement waste tank for an Arto 69G
With thanks


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

You could try these guys- 
http://www.caktanks.co.uk/

What is wrong with the current tank - a repair might be an option?

Regards,
John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

As John Says - what's the problem?

Travelworld are sole dealers in UK, based in Stafford. However Reliance Caravan & Motorhome services near Chichester are accredited service agents for N&B - 02143 940050


----------

